# Zeichen von Client an Server schicken



## wolf360 (29. Sep 2008)

okey hier erstmal der code:
also ich will Strings von Server an Client weiter gebn (später dann auch umgekehrt) hab des etz erstmal mit einem einzelnen Zeichen getestet, klappt an sich auch alles gut:

Ich verwandle den String bzw das Zeichen in ein byte-array(in meinem Beispiel etz "H" = 72) und schicke es an den Client, blos wie ich beim Client das byte-array wieder in String umwandel kappier ich nicht.

*Server:*


```
public class server {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		        String l = "H";
		        byte[] b = l.getBytes();
		         
      		try{
	    	  ServerSocket server = new ServerSocket(3134);
	    	  server.setSoTimeout(5000);
	    	  Socket socket = server.accept();
	    	  
	    	 OutputStream out = socket.getOutputStream(); 
	    	  out.write(b);	  
	    	  
	      }catch(Exception e){
	    	  e.printStackTrace();
	      }
	}

}
```

*Client:*

```
public class client {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		try{
			Socket client = new Socket("localhost",3134);
			InputStream i =  client.getInputStream();
			
			
			
		     System.out.print(new String(i.read()));
			
		
			
		}catch(Exception e){
			e.printStackTrace();
			
		}
		    
      
	}

}
```

Wenn ich des so mache kommt:

The constructor String(int) is undefined...

gruß wolf360


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2008)

schau dir doch die verfügbaren Konstruktroren von String genau an und wähle den passendsten,
auf dem Hinweg benutzt du byte[], warum nicht auch auf dem Rückweg?

i.read() liefert kein byte[], bisschen API lesen und am besten noch ein Tutorial sollte schon sein


----------



## wolf360 (29. Sep 2008)

ja i.read() liefert int zurück xD genau des is ja mein problem.
und String verlangt bytes....-.-"

wie bekomm ich die bytes vom Inputstream?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2008)

https://www-rz.uni-hohenheim.de/anw/programme/prg/java/tutorials/javainsel4/javainsel_12_003.htm
Listing 12.9   ReadQuellcode.java


----------



## tuxedo (29. Sep 2008)

bytes in String wandeln:


```
String bytesAlsString = new String(meinByteArray);
```


----------



## wolf360 (29. Sep 2008)

okey etz hat es geklappt danke für die hilfe


----------

